# It happened so fast...



## Peaches (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm still very new to the wonderful world of rats...and so this sudden loss was so heartbreaking and shocking.

I'd only had Dexter and Buster for a little over two weeks..they looked completely healthy and happy, not a care in the world for my little buddies...and then 2 days ago, Dexter was suddenly acting abnormal. I knew it immediately, just how he didn't run to the cage. Unfortunately, I became aware of it right before my night shift at work. As soon as I seen his health beginning to waver, I was on the hunt for an available vet...but, this morning, before I was able to bring him in for help, he suddenly died.

Wow, I've never been in so much pain over losing a pet...and after such a short, fledgling friendship. I feel so guilty and sick with regret that I hadn't spotted it sooner..and I hope and pray that Buster doesn't become ill...I plan on watching him like a hawk, and as soon as _anything_ changes, to the vet with him.

As for the cause of death, I...honestly don't know what it was, I wasn't able to have a vet examine him in time. That, and I'm fearful that Buster will fall ill with it as well...but he seems to be doing just fine. Either way, I'm very concerned...

Yeesh, I keep rambling. Now, I don't want Buster to remain alone...that's cruel and unfair, and being so new to rats...I'm not sure when to try finding him another companion. Oh, and as far as 'depression' goes in the rat left behind, what are your experiences with it? I'm at a loss for what to do...and I'm upset that Dexter passed before his new, Ferret Nation cage arrived.


Thank you...


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm very sorry. Rats can go downhill very quickly from seemingly minor things...

Maybe get the lonely little guy checked out... If you get a new rat you'll want to QT them... so he'll have to be alone a little while.


----------



## Peaches (Sep 2, 2007)

...Very, very quickly...I was stunned after the entire ordeal.

I need to find an available opening at the vet, they're booked for the entire week, so I'm hoping he doesn't suddenly become ill as well. *nods* Oh yes, I wasn't going to put the two of them together, because I'm unsure of Buster's health, though...he seems completely healthy and hasn't shown the slightest bit of illness. Although assuming usually ends badly. *sighs*


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

depression from the loss of a cagemate can vary from rat to rat. some seem to blow it over as if they don't care or haven't noticed the change. others can change dramatically. for example, when i had dust, myght, nezumi and pocket , after pocket died each of the rats showed very different temperments for a time. Myght was a big gorbie, she LOVED food and would horde and gorge. after the death she barely touched food for 3 days. Dust, who was a bit bossy and a real picky eater before the death camped out at the food bowl and just kept eating, even things she would not have eaten before. nezumi i believe took the loss the hardest. when pocket was sick nez would bring pocket food and lay with her for hours. when pocket died, she REFUSED to go into the section of the cage where pocket would sleep and went off her food as well. she went to the top of the cage and pretty much stayed in the corner. myght (who before pocket's death pretty much ignored nez's exsitance) would bring food up and eat beside her (when she started to eat again) and leave a little bit left over which nez would normally eat. so to them losing pocket was a big blow. mind you later, when i had gotten new rats to add to these rats (kakushi, Iedani, Spider and Snicketts) when Myght died (dust and nez had already died before her) there was absolutely no noticeable change in the actions or personailities of any of the surviving rats. i think he really depends on how close and the personailty of the surviving rats to the one that died. but thats the same with humans too. i had a aunt that wasn't greatly liked that died around the same time as my grandmother, lots of people at my grandmother's funeral, not nearly as many paying their respects to my aunt. 

to help your little man during the time he is alone and to cope with the loss of his cagemate, just make sure to spend more time with him. shower him in attention and love and that will help the both of you. it has always worked for me and my rats during our greiving period.


----------

